# Bristleworm in new tank - what to do?



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

I would really like some advice on whether i should get rid of the bristleworm that came with live rock or leave him be!

I am very new at this hobby as my tank has been running for only 7 weeks.

I have a 300 litre (137 gallon) tank FOWLR, I have never owned fish before so when i dived into this hobby I realised there was so much to learn (which has been so interesting) with everything. 

My tank cycled well as i did everything by the book! 

The first lot of live rock was so fascinating, checking out all the nooks and crannys, seeing what emerged. A snail, a couple of tiny white worms, a purple urchin, then i discovered a mantis shrimp which i was told to catch as it would kill my fish when i put them in, so i managed to catch that after a couple of days.

After my second lot of rock there was alot of brown diatoms in my tank so i went and got four clean up snails, which seemed to help and after the six weeks of cycle and all my levels perfect I bought three blue green chromis. I have had them now for four days.

Anyway while i was checking out my tank at 3am this morning i noticed a sea 
snake!!! I know now with a bit of investigating online that it is a bristleworm. It is about 15 cm long when stretch out. I have been reading about whether they are dangerous or ok but there seems to be a mixed reaction.

Sooo i would really appreciate some advice whether i should keep it or try and catch it. 

Ps. On the weekend if all my levels are still perfect im going to get two clown fish 

Thanks

Em


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

The bristleworms population will fluctuate based on available food for them. A reasonably sized population is good to have in the tank. 99% of the species are beneficial to have with the exception of the "fireworm" which is very very rare in the hobby anymore. If they start to excessively multiply there is an underlying issue you need to resolve such as cuttting back on feeding, changing flow, increase your husbandry, etc. If you notice a huge one I'd pull it out just to keep it from venturing from it's normal diet to your corals but for the most part I'd leave them alone.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

kangy said:


> The bristleworms population will fluctuate based on available food for them. A reasonably sized population is good to have in the tank. 99% of the species are beneficial to have with the exception of the "fireworm" which is very very rare in the hobby anymore. If they start to excessively multiply there is an underlying issue you need to resolve such as cuttting back on feeding, changing flow, increase your husbandry, etc. If you notice a huge one I'd pull it out just to keep it from venturing from it's normal diet to your corals but for the most part I'd leave them alone.


 ^+1


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Agreed!*

^
^ +1.1 
^

They can be terrifying the first time you see them. I myself wanted to get rid of mine (now have at least 3) but you get used to them, and there actually fun creatures to watch scavenge.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> ^
> ^ +1.1
> ^
> 
> They can be terrifying the first time you see them. I myself wanted to get rid of mine (now have at least 3) but you get used to them, and there actually fun creatures to watch scavenge.


 You want to see them, actually see them. Turn off the lights, grab a very light flash light, then ease the light into the tank. Boom! They come out in abundance at night, well at least if you have them they do.


----------



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, well i definately have at least one. It is about 15cm long and only comes out at night. I have seen it three times this week ! So back to my question, will it be ok to the other species in my tank or should i try and catch it. ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

It will be fine. Unless it gets reather huge, leave it alone.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

the small ones are ok in my opinion but 15 cm it will most likely become a nuisance in time I had a 20 cm one crawl across the floor scared the ---- out of my wife at first I thought it was a centerped till I got a better look at it . still got the willys just thinking about it . and yes they do bite


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

SEAWEED54 said:


> the small ones are ok in my opinion but 15 cm it will most likely become a nuisance in time I had a 20 cm one crawl across the floor scared the ---- out of my wife at first I thought it was a centerped till I got a better look at it . still got the willys just thinking about it . and yes they do bite


Wait! You mean they crawl out of the tank?


----------



## em318 (May 8, 2012)

Thats creepy, i hope they dont crawl out of the tank !!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never seen them crawl out of the tank. Never had the cat find one and played with it. They can get into the sump from the DT, via your overflow box, but have never even heard of them crawling out. And they don't bite, the are like a cactus, when you grab them, you are grabbing their bristles, and they can sting alittle. So try and bait them out if you want them out, do'nt try to pick them out.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

SEAWEED54 said:


> the small ones are ok in my opinion but 15 cm it will most likely become a nuisance in time I had a 20 cm one crawl across the floor scared the ---- out of my wife at first I thought it was a centerped till I got a better look at it . still got the willys just thinking about it . and yes they do bite


i just cried a little


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive never had or seen them crawl out of a tank either but if overfeeding they can get to be pretty big at this point i would remove them and/or cut back on feeding ( same goes if your overpopulated with them ) but other wise these are a good natural part of your CUC and can crawl in cracks of your rock work. unless overpopulated ( which is usually related to overfeeding ) i wouldnt worry to much about them.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

those buggers coz havoc in a reef tank but for a fowlr they should be ok.i have a few in mine as well they came with the red feather duster worm so i din't kill them coz i would have to kill my red worm as well.if you want to save time catching unwanted guest in your tank you should have made sure you killed everything in it before putting it in a long soak in fw and a good dry out will suffice in killing of everything in the lr.


----------

